# Temco ventless fireplace



## rconatser (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a temco ventless fireplace I got free. It has worked perfectly for months, but lately the pilot light and fire will shut off. I can get it to work just fine if I remove the front log. But if I put it back and try to get it started, you can hear a small click and the pilot and fire will go out. Is there some sort of sensor or something that automatically shuts off if the front log is too close to the flame? It's not touching any of the metal.

Thank you.

Rodney


----------



## webbie (Apr 13, 2008)

There are a number of sensors which check various functions. My first guess is that your front log is somehow interfering with the air flow and thereby making the pilot decrease a bit - which shuts it off.

See the drawing (bottom of page) at:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/how_gas_works

That is exactly what your pilot assembly looks like.

Vent-free sets have no user serviceable parts - but in my experience, there are a few things that might help...

1. Using a straw, blow the pilot tube out with air from your mouth - or use a can of air. Dust can build up in or around the tube, making it more fickle.
2. Make certain that the small bulb that the pilot hits (thermocouple) is not sooty - clean with wet paper.
3. If you are somewhat handy, follow the lead from the thermocouple back to the gas valve (not the pilot! - the thermocouple). Undo the nut that holds this to the valve, clean the threads of that nut with a pencil eraser, and then put it back together making certain to tighten the connection nicely.

If that does not do it, then you need to buy a new pilot assembly - this comes as one piece - you cannot replace parts of it separately.


----------



## jtp10181 (Apr 13, 2008)

I would definitely have a pro come check it out, one who knows how to service vent-free units. They should serviced / maintained annually to keep them safe. If left unkept they can start producing a lot of CO gas. Also, get a good CO detector for the room with that unit in it.


----------



## webbie (Apr 13, 2008)

Rod sent me a PM. He cleaned it and did the few things that I mentioned, and it is working better than ever (according to him).

Sometimes just getting the dust off of those things can make a big difference.


----------



## jtp10181 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hopefully the logs are not moved around too much, because I hear if you disrupt the air currents it can cause it to not burn cleanly (more CO output).

rconatser, if you have a log diagram make sure they are in there 100% correct. Although don't take them all out to check it because you might never get them back the same way.


----------



## stoveguy13 (Jun 3, 2008)

clean the pilot if that does not work then repalce the pilot assy. it is most likely the ods which is causing the problem.


----------

